# Introversion & Extroversion



## Polaris (Jan 25, 2019)

So, most people know that introverted people are depleted of energy after they’ve spent a significant amount of time socializing, unlike extroverts who gain energy by interacting with others.

But what causes introversion and extroversion? Apparently, the way that your body responds to the outside environment plays a critical role in determining your levels of extroversion and introversion.

On a physiological level, a network of neurons ocated in the brainstem known as the reticular activating system (RAS) is responsible for regulating arousal levels including wakefulness and transitions between sleeping and waking.

The RAS also plays a role in controlling how much information you take in while you are awake. When confronted by potential threats in the environment, the RAS will increase your arousal levels in order for you to be alert and ready to deal with the danger. Each person has a basic set point in terms of arousal level. Some people tend to naturally have a much higher set point, while others have a much lower set point.

Introverts have naturally high levels of arousal, Therefore, introverts tend to experience chronically high arousal levels, they tend to seek activities and environments where they can escape from overstimulation. Introverts are more alert and take in more information from the environment compared to extroverts, due their naturally high arousal levels. Escaping somewhere to have time alone to recharge gives them the opportunity to process and reflect on what they have learned. Extroverts on the other hand, have low levels of arousal. That's why they can handle and need a lot of stimulation from their environment, by interacting with others

Most people are actually so-called, “ambiverts”. An ambivert operates by using traits and preferences from both the extroverted and introverted side of the spectrum. An ambivert can be _slanted _towards one particular end of the spectrum, if they possess more extroverted traits than introverted traits and vice versa. Only a few people are full-fledged extroverts or introverts. 

On a scale of one to ten, how introverted or extroverted do you consider yourself to be?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm a 10. Just did an mbti. As usual scored as an ISTJ.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 25, 2019)

Polaris said:


> On a scale of one to ten, how introverted or extroverted do you consider yourself to be?



ELEVEN (introverted)


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jan 25, 2019)

Mhm! introverted peoples brains are always overactive, Extroverts are chronically bored.

I'm almost definitely super Introverted. It's weird though, it seems like society expects people to be extroverted by default, introverts are treated like they're rare outsiders of society. Yet, almost everyone I meet online says they're introverted. Then again maybe the propensity to be online regularly correlates with being introverted?? I don't know any super extroverted people who are social butterflies that love meeting people and want to strike up conversations with everyone they see. From my perspective finding true extroverts is a lot harder than finding other introverted people. 

Did you know introverted people are more likely to be geniuses? 

Oh and another thing apparently people's personalities are highly influenced by their social circles. If you were an introvert but all of your friends and idols were extroverts, do you think that would influence you into being more extroverted as well!?


----------



## Polaris (Jan 26, 2019)

StarlightAshley said:


> It's weird though, it seems like society expects people to be extroverted by default, introverts are treated like they're rare outsiders of society


​It depends on what kind of culture you were raised in. Americans value extroversion highly, because they believe that people with a flamboyant personality are more likely to become successful. Asians on the other hand, value introversion highly, because introverted people are considered to be hard workers over there.



StarlightAshley said:


> Did you know introverted people are more likely to be geniuses?



Yeah, I did know that scientists have discovered that there seems to be a correlation between introversion and a high IQ level.


----------



## Polaris (Jan 26, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I'm a 10. Just did an mbti. As usual scored as an ISTJ.



I find it interesting that you, an ISTJ, would give yourself such a high rating on the introversion scale. Because introverted- sensers (IS--) tend to be less introverted than their introverted-intuitive (IN--) counterparts.



Jessica said:


> ELEVEN (introverted)



If you don't mind me asking, have you also taken the Myers-Briggs test? If so, what were your results?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 26, 2019)

In the US or in general? I know results in the US skew to estj so that can make for some false readings. Obviously the answers are subjective and being that I work in the healthcare field tends to make the exhaustion I feel dealing with people multiplied but to put it into context there are times when I am home and like the wife and kids to leave me alone in a room for a period of time.


----------



## Sassy (Jan 26, 2019)

I think last I checked I'm in between them both I'm neither one or the other.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2019)

Very interesting read. Hmm...I think I'm somewhere in the middle. Every time I take a personalty test, I get either INFJ - A or ENFP - A, and both of them resonate. It makes me think I flip flop between introverted and extroverted, so a 5 sounds about right for me. Maybe a 6-7 on rainy days. 

For those who don't know their personality type and want to take a quick test, here's the link.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jessica (Jan 26, 2019)

Polaris said:


> If you don't mind me asking, have you also taken the Myers-Briggs test? If so, what were your results?



I always get INFJ when I take that thing.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jan 26, 2019)

Polaris said:


> It depends on what kind of culture you were raised in. Americans value extroversion highly, because they believe that people with a flamboyant personality are more likely to become successful. Asians on the other hand, value introversion highly, because introverted people are considered to be hard workers over there.



Well isn't the american belief true? Wouldn't someone with a lot of personality succeed in business, even in japan? Japan is very superficial in terms of wanting to achieve excellence and success, and it seems like their is a very high correlation between people skills and moving ahead in an organization. The people who just show up work hard and keep to themselves, tend to go unappreciated and unrewarded. But as far as I know, Japan is a very 'don't be different, fit in, your meant to be a cog in the machine, not an individual' kind of country, as opposed to america's 'Value your own individual success, stand out, be a one 1 a million' Japan's culture wants you to achieve high success in what you do, but not to worry about self gain, just the gain of the greater organization you belong to. 

Another thing I wonder is if the norm in that society is introversion and workaholic-ism. How do they go about finding relationships? That must be why the Suicide rate is so high in Japan, and the birth rate is at insane lows. But the question is why is it only happening now, If Japan has always had these sort of mentalities? Did they used to have arranged marriages or something?


----------



## Phenomenon (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm the middle ground I guess but leaning on Introvert.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm probably a 7 on the introverted scale.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 26, 2019)

I don't know where I'd fall on the scale but I've always been an introvert.


----------



## Yamato (Jan 26, 2019)

I think I’ve always been more of an introvert. Sooo probably like 6.5 and then 3.5 extrovert.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 27, 2019)

Hm if the scale is 10 and 5 is ambivert, 1-4 is extra and 6-10 is introvert I'd say I'm a 6 maybe a 7 at best.

Socializing and going out CAN deplete me but only if I go somewhere loud and crowded or have a job talking to customers all day.

I never feel a point when a friend is over and I want them to go so I can relax though x)

But my favorite environments are calm and quiet. I can tolerate loud environments but I'd rather not.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 27, 2019)

I would consider myself a failed extrovert. I love spending time with others and doing social things but social anxiety and depression greatly hinder that. Though, when I get drunk at a party I go from quiet to life of the party. It kinda sucks not being able to be myself without alcohol. Well, what can you do?  *¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 27, 2019)

More of an introverted but I also love tohelp so I am always one of the firsts to talk to new people at work : )


----------



## Shrike (Jan 27, 2019)

Pol thread!

Introverted 5 extroverted 5

I am a strange mix of an extrovert and an introvert. Doing that test makes me an ENFP-T, but I find many questions very relative and debatable.


----------



## Polaris (Jan 27, 2019)

StarlightAshley said:


> Another thing I wonder is if the norm in that society is introversion and workaholic-ism. How do they go about finding relationships? That must be why the suicide rate is so high in Japan



Nah, that’s not the reason why the suicide rate is so high over there. It’s because the inhabitants in Asian countries are under so much pressure to perform flawlessly. China, which is the leading nation when it comes to technology, has the highest suicide rate in the world. Education, hard-work and intelligence are valued above all else. The people’s self-esteem depends on how well they perform, so it’s their shame of failure or stress that leads to suicide. The suicide rate increases in countries that experience economic growth and value materialism.

Also, I have actually read that 40% of all single adults in Japan are virgins. These are the main reasons why;

1. Because they have high ideals (that sometimes tend to be unrealistic) and thus are less likely to settle for someone who doesn't meet their standards, than people in the Western World.

2. Because they’re obsessed with work, so their love life tends to be put on hold.


----------



## Island (Jan 28, 2019)

[Insert my usual 'Myers-Briggs is basically a corporate horoscope' comment here.]

As for ambiversion, the research is iffy on whether or not it even exists. There's obviously a middle ground between introversion-extroversion, but whether or not that middle ground is statistically meaningful enough to have a name is dubious.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 2, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I'm a 10. Just did an mbti. As usual scored as an ISTJ.



I remember back when we were in some of the same Skype chat groups people thought you and I were extroverts. Couldn’t be further from the truth in my case.

I’m not shy and can be assertive in social situations, but I love spending a lot of quiet time doing my own thing. Being around strangers exhausts me.

Just because people seem outgoing it doesn’t necessarily make them an extrovert.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 2, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> I remember back when we were in some of the same Skype chat groups people thought you and I were extroverts. Couldn’t be further from the truth in my case.
> 
> I’m not shy and can be assertive in social situations, but I love spending a lot of quiet time doing my own thing. Being around strangers exhausts me.
> 
> Just because people seem outgoing it doesn’t necessarily make them an extrovert.



Lol yeah I get that a lot. When I have to go to conferences I always show up early just to "charge up" for the socializing. As soon as an opportunity presents itself I make a b-line for my room and bask in the sweet solitude.


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2019)

Island said:


> [Insert my usual 'Myers-Briggs is basically a corporate horoscope' comment here.]


my myers-briggs thingy didn't describe me at all


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2019)

I think lean introverted but a bit of both. A lot of activities that I did in the past would suggest extroversion (I was president of student council in college, for example). But I also really enjoy alone time to reflect or relax. I also like to read a lot in my alone time.


----------



## Polaris (Feb 7, 2019)

Island said:


> [Insert my usual 'Myers-Briggs is basically a corporate horoscope' comment here.]



Honestly, I think you’re excessively critical of the veracity of this test. Sure, it may not be accurate for everyone, but that’s not the point. The point of personality tests should be to encourage and elicit introspection.

So, have you ever taken the Myers Briggs test? And do you happen to be an ENTP?


----------



## Island (Feb 7, 2019)

Polaris said:


> Honestly, I think you’re excessively critical of the veracity of this test.


I'm excessively critical of the research I do for a living, the same way that your dentist has excessively critical opinions of mouth hygiene.



Polaris said:


> Sure, it may not be accurate for everyone, but that’s not the point. The point of personality tests should be to encourage and elicit introspection.


Right, it's useful as a way to encourage introspection, but there are better instruments out there for that.



Polaris said:


> So, have you ever taken the Myers Briggs test? And do you happen to be an ENTP?


I usually get ENTJ.


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2019)

I usually get intj, but it doesn't resemble me at all


----------



## Polaris (Feb 8, 2019)

ane said:


> More of an introverted but I also love tohelp so I am always one of the firsts to talk to new people at work : )



You’re probably an ISFJ. Even though they’re introverts, they’re very people-oriented and tend to offer assistance in an understated sort of way. Like all introverts, they need plenty of time in order to recharge. But since they have a tendency to push through their lack of energy, in order to ensure that everyone is cared for, they’re often mistaken for extroverts. Can you relate to this?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

Extroverted af.  If I'm not talking to someone then usually I'm pretty bored.


----------



## Polaris (Feb 8, 2019)

Island said:


> Right, it's useful as a way to encourage introspection, but there are better instruments out there for that.



Out of sheer curiosity, what would you suggest?


----------



## Island (Feb 8, 2019)

Polaris said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, what would you suggest?


If your goal is solely to have a discussion about personality differences, you could literally use horoscopes for that purpose. Myers-Briggs is essentially the same thing.

If you're looking for something accessible and accepted within the IO community, my go-to is the DISC assessment.


----------

